# Angelteich Haid (Salzburger Land)



## KarpfenKing16 (7. Juli 2008)

Petri Heil
ich fahr dieses jahr in den Sommerferien wieder nach Österreich (Salzburger Land).war schon 5mal dort und wir waren immer in Kössen am Forellenteich (www.angelteich.at) dieses jahr wollen wir es in haid auf stör und hecht probiern.da der angelteich keine internet-seite hat...hab ich leider nich so viel infos (eig. keine) also wer schon ma dort war und paar infos für mich hat (bilder erwünscht) mal bitte posten.Danke!


----------



## bine (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteich Haid (Salzburger Land)*

Hallo Karpfen King,
wir waren bis vor kurzem sehr oft dort, da es für uns nicht weit ist. Es sind viele schöne Störe drin, ABER es wurden sehr viele Forellen nachbesetzt und wir mussten letztes Mal mit 3 Forellen (obwohl die bei uns die Hunde bekommen) nach Hause gehen. Die Forellen haben auf riesengroße Kästestücke gebissen und wir sind nach knapp 2 Stunden wieder heim gefahren, da wir nicht noch mehr Geld zahlen wollten. 

Bevor Du dort hingehst, empfehle ich die Hofi´s Angelteichhttp://www.hofisangelteich.at/
dort haben wir schon sehr schöne Karpfen Ü10kg gefangen!!!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen...#h
Fotos wenn Du möchtest gibts auf meiner Homepage www.assinivit.de
Lg
Bine


----------



## TomtaCarp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteich Haid (Salzburger Land)*

beide Teiche sind zu empfehlen

das sollte normal eine Ausnahme sein^^
also Pech


mfg


----------



## KarpfenKing16 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelteich Haid (Salzburger Land)*

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwelche neuigkeiten,(preis)-änderungen,etc.am angelteich haid?

lg Robert


----------

